# Strobes in sconces on house front...



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Our new neighbors - who incidentally are haunters from the west coast - have a bit of a neat take on atmosphere... they put strobe light bulbs in their sconces outside their house... (set on a fairly low strobe rate)

It really is pretty neat as it alludes to the entrance of a commercial haunted house. Which - in retrospect - never struck me as being a mood setter for the holiday - but I kept looking out my window last night and getting a charge out of it.

No pun intended...

:^)


----------

